# "A Life on Our Planet"



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Of all the great productions that David Attenborough has brought us over the years, none compare with this single 1 1/4 hour production. His great life experiences have brought him wisdom that is much needed today. 
Please, watch his latest, and probably his last production. Don't judge, don't politicalize and don't ignore.

_David Attenborough: A Life on Our Planet_

https://www.netflix.com/title/80216393


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

I've always greatly enjoyed his work. Sometimes, I find myself talking like him as I watch wildlife. "Here, this curious coyote approaches the concealed deer hunter smelling the semi rancid cashews the hiding nimrod is nibbling on."


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

I have always enjoyed his shows. Very informative and interesting


----------

